# Crossed Ears?



## kteva0421 (Jul 9, 2016)

So at first I was thinking it was a stage but maybe not? The first picture is of Zeus at 7/8 weeks and then all of the sudden his ears crossed and they don't want to go upward! The second picture is of him now at 11 weeks, it almost seems like it's getting worse, like his ears want to lay on his head. Is this common, I noticed a lot of the flying nun but I don't see any posts on crossing ears?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

LOL! Cute pics. All is normal, don't worry.


----------



## k9trainersj (Jul 15, 2016)

kteva0421 said:


> So at first I was thinking it was a stage but maybe not? The first picture is of Zeus at 7/8 weeks and then all of the sudden his ears crossed and they don't want to go upward! The second picture is of him now at 11 weeks, it almost seems like it's getting worse, like his ears want to lay on his head. Is this common, I noticed a lot of the flying nun but I don't see any posts on crossing ears?


Cute.... normal stage. No worries at this age. Here is my 13 week old boy from today.


----------



## AryaFuerte (Jul 11, 2016)

What a cutie! My Arya is 10 weeks and never had both ears flopped forward at any time. One flopped forward like normal and the other grew inwards. This one has now stood up and the floppy one is now pointing inwards like yours.. My guess is that Zeus has skipped the floppy stage and it going straight to upright ... from what I've read, they can change many times over the next month or so .. don't worry :grin2:


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

^ over the next 2-3 months or so


----------



## Concordium (Mar 31, 2016)

Zeus is an adorable pup! His ears look great too! My Citra's ears did the same thing. Her ears were in the pyramid shape for the longest time. When you looked at her from behind it made her look like she had a cone head. Haha!

Her ears were like that for many weeks. Then they stood up for like 4 days. And then they drooped back down. Her ears didn't really start standing more erect until she was about 17 weeks. She is now 6 months old and her ears look great! Your pup's ears will change almost every day. One day they will go to one side. The next day they will look like they are going to stand up. Then they will droop down again. Then they will look like a comb over. It's part of the adorable development stage. Making high pitched noise that force him to perk his ears up and use the muscles will help to ensure the ears develop properly. Other than that, do what we did and snap as many pics as you can with all of his funky ear combinations. :smile2:

Edit: Just found another picture showing her pyramid ears. The last picture in the series.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

Those are all some gorgeous goofy-eared Pups! All in good time....


----------



## whitneyk1719 (Dec 2, 2015)

We referred to Baron as a cone head when he was at this stage. He had ears only a mother could love. Yours is such a cutie! Wait until you're at the stage where his head is too small for his ears :wink2:. Here are some photos of Baron at 11 weeks, 13 weeks, and 6 months old.


----------



## Lorrie (Jun 13, 2016)

Zeus is just beautiful! The ears go through all kinds of crazy stages. Here are some pics of my Cairo. The photo with the 2 ears up with the head cocked is from last week (11 weeks), the other with them looking like they are pinned together at the top and crossed is from this morning at 12 weeks.

Lorraine and Cairo


----------

